# Boat Restoration



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Well Men I've Been Playing With The Idea Of Putting New Carpet And Seats In My 94 Javelin.i Came In Off The Lake Today And Started Ripping The Old Out.removed All The Storage Lids And Seats,well When I Took The Rug Up Out Of The Floor I Got A Surprise.the Floorboard Is Rotten In A 2' Radius Around The Drain.i Had To Take The Tank Out Also,to Do Repairs On That Part.i Hope I Can Get All This Finished In A Couple Weeks. It's Going To Be A Heck Of A Job ,but I Want To Do It Myself.i Think I Can Do It And Get It Right,i Hope.got To Get It Ready For The New Season Coming.all I Know Is When You Take The Rug Out Of It And The Seats,you Can Make A Dang Good Looking Boat Look Trashed.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

You Can Do It!


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

OMC, in particular, had that problem, with rottening around the drain in the floor. I had a factory rep explain it to me one time, that they sealed the floors before they cut the drain out, and then forgot to reseal around the hole, thus leaving that spot vulnerable to rot. Seems kinda stupid not to protect the one spot in the floor where the water is EXPECTED to collect and drain, and surprises me that they didn't have to replace a LOT more floors than they have. 


One thing to remember is to not cut any more than nessecary to replace the bad spot, use marine grade wood, and seal BOTH sides with fiberglass resin before re-installing the piece. 

And, yes, it do make a perrty boat look plain UGLY when you start a project like that. I have taken to telling everyone, my other half especially, not to even look at a boat I am restoring until it gets finished.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Thats It In A Nut Shell.my Question Is Why In The World Did They Put Wood In The Floor In The First Place When The Entire Boat Hull And Cap Is Glass.i Got The Bad Place Cut Out This Evening And Theres Very Little You Can Cut Out Before You Get Into The Foamed Areas.i Got Most Of It Out By Removing About A 18-20 Inch Square. I'm Drying The Whole Area With A Fan And Heat Lamps So I Can Re-glass It. I Want To Get It Right Brother Because I Don't Want To Cross This Bridge Again.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Kid...good luck with all that...We tore the flooring,decking and all,out of the"Seldom Scene",3 summers ago.Maaaan,what a undertaking.Thought it'd be a coupla week deal,but,the further we cut and the deeper we got,the more we found out what was actually rotten.We cut _everything_ out to the hull and went from there.New decking,wiring,extra support(I'm a big boy),and in the end...2 months out of the water.This was doing it onan average of 3 days a week,for 3-4 hours and an occasional all day work-a-thon.A Rotozip(handheld sander/multi-tool)was a "must".


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Howzitgoin',Kid?


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Got That Bad Boy Finished Up Last Saturday Evening.new Rug New Seats New Graphs ,yeah I'm Ready.i Have One More Item To Install Which Is A Keel Guard And It Should Be Here This Weekend.looks Good And I Plan To Post A Few Pix But I'll Have To Wait Till I Can Get The Flim Sent Off. It Ready Wasn't As Bad As I Thought It Would Be."even Smells New Dude". Thinking About Putting A Rubber Mat In The Floor Board Like You Get For A Suv To Help With Clean Up.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

We want PICTURES!


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Hawkeye, it's mine or your turn next.  Mudhole kid, we wanna SEE!


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I've Took The Pix Guys But I'll Have To Get The Flim Developed.i Still Us 35mm So I'll Get Them On Here Maybe Monday Night".she's A Beaut Clark". I Didn't Fish This Week ,messy Weather And I Still Want To Install My Keel Guard.with Nothing Else To Do After Church Today Me And A Friend Are Going Down To Bass Pro This Afternoon, You Know"just To Look Around"


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Correctly translated into catfisherman's terms "to see what other goodies (accesories) they might have on sale to fit the newly remodeled boat?" I would hope


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

*Restoration Pix*

Here's The Pix Men,the One With All The Green Grass Was Took Back In The Summer,this Is How It's Set Up On The Water


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Here The One I Took In The Summer


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Now it's time to take her out and get catfish slime all over that new carpet


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

It seems a shame to slime a boat that perty. But did you notice that you forgot to cut the holes for the seat pedestals? Jus wondering. But I aughta let you restore my next one  Man dat's sweet.!.!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Dat's puuuuurdy.....I use a large piece of carpet cut to fit the lower "cockpit" of the boat.We call it the "wrestlin' mat"!Just swing your netted behemoth onto the carpet in the lower section of the boat....kinda gives 'em a place to go crazy until they're "ready to co-operate",and the decks don't get as nasty.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Yeah Mudd Catt I Didnt Cut The Holes In It Yet Because I Really Want The Glue To Cure Good And I've Got A Peice Of Extra Rug Just For That Train Great Mines Think Alike Huh<grin>


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

:slimer: ......I don't know 'bout all that!Seems like everybody on here is gonna have a fully operational form of aquatic transportation,before too much longer!


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Everybody cept me for a while, but I can always go back to borrowing little bro's.


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Looks like a pro install on the carpet. Now you just need a little slime on her to add the finishing touch. You can't be on the water with that 'new boat smell' for long now can you?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I tink dat's right, jus a lil' slime to break 'er in. I still say that she looks like she aughta have about 5 or 6 flippin rods and a bag of plastic worms with a coupla buzzbaits layin on the deck, almost too perty to slime, but oh well.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I Always Try To Do A Little Crappie Fishing In The Early Spring,and I Was A Die Hard Tournament Fishermen When I Bought The Boat And Now I Love The Big Fish Sport Of Cattin'.i Plan To Do A Little Of All 3 This Season. I'm Equiped To Do Them All.as Far As The Slime Goes ,i'm All For It.you Just Have To Clean As Much And As Soon As Possible.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Kid....Don't worry 'bout the carpet comments from the peanut gallery,dude:wink: :smile: .....Bet you the flatheads will appreciate the nice soft,qtiet place to rest,before they get their picture took!!!!:camera: ...........Btw,let cat slime dry in the sun,then,a good stiff bristled brush brushes it out of the carpet,slick as a whistle!


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

*It Won't Be The First Time*

WHAT'S THE FIRST THING PEOPLE SAY WHEN THEY SEE ALL THAT SLIME?MAN YOU MUST HAVE CAUGHT SOME GOOD'UNS!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Daaaaat's right!!!:slimer:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Now DATS wat I iz talkin bout! Come Warm weather!


----------



## 22' Cajun (Apr 3, 2005)

Darn good lookin boat you got there! Where'd you get that cool lookin cat decal on the back of your suv?


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Hey Cajun, I Got The Fish Decals At Bass Pro In Atlanta And I Got The "got Catfish " Decals Off Ebay. I've Had Alot Of Folks Tell Me That They Thought They Were Pretty Cool.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

That is a fantastic job -- Just awesome ..


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

There's A Good Picture On Page 2 And 3 Men Of The Rod Holders


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Thanks MUDHOLE! cool deal!


----------

